# How much does your hamster weigh?



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

Just wondering because i weighed my Syrian last night and she weights just over 200 grams!! I looked up the average weight for a female syrian and it said 100 - 150 grams?! Not sure if this means i have an obese rodent on my hands  but she doesn't look overweight! She's a bit round around the bottom area and loves her food but definitely isn't overweight.

Those who have taken the time to put their hammys on the scales, what does yours weigh?


----------



## momentofmadness (Jul 19, 2008)

Ive never weighed mine.. But I have one female that is built like Arnold Swarzenegger and the other female like Bruce Lee..lol

My boys seem to be lighter in weight than the girls.. 

P Neeco the big built female is quite a big hamster though..


----------



## ....zoe.... (Jul 8, 2009)

woooww, 200g is a BIG female hamster lol i breed syrians and weigh all my hamsters regularly but have never even had a syrian female reach 200g even when pregnant with 13 pups. 

think you may have a hamster that needs a diet or had a pouch full of food at the time lol


----------



## nattymariax (Sep 1, 2010)

I'm going to re-weigh her tonight because she doesn't look fat! Maybe I got it wrong...it was only on some cooking scales She definitely isn't overfed either...eek!


----------



## PetsAre4Life (Dec 11, 2012)

i just wieghed my hamster biscuit she is a female syrain hamster and she is a little on the fat side at 150 but she is 6 days preg the normale weight for a syrain is around 130 grams so i would put her on a diet of around a small table spoon of food a day and one small dog treat ( no garlic or onion ) a week as this is good for protien hope that helps


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2012)

Every hamster is different  If your girl is breeder bred then she will most likely be much bigger than say pet shop hamsters.
Girls are always much bigger than the boys too.


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

well bred syrians often reach over 200g, even females, breeder hams are much chunkier and bigger in general then pet store animals



....zoe.... said:


> woooww, 200g is a BIG female hamster lol i breed syrians and weigh all my hamsters regularly but have never even had a syrian female reach 200g even when pregnant with 13 pups.
> 
> think you may have a hamster that needs a diet or had a pouch full of food at the time lol


where do you get your breeding animals from?

hamster weigh in thread you may find interesting
http://www.hamstercentral.com/community/hamster-healthcare/444-hamster-weigh-thread-69.html


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

um, your hamster weighs more than 1 of my 8 month old rats


----------



## Wobbles (Jun 2, 2011)

If your using kitchen scales ( the sort with a needle which moves on them), chances are its inaccurate. I weigh my 6 hamsters often to make sure their the right weight. I weighed them on Saturday with a kitchen scale, and my Syrian girl came to 200g, but one of my robos wouldn't make the needle move, and the one that did manage to, came up at a way too low amount to be right. so now i want a proper scale. You need some small weights digital scales, look on eBay, there's loads on there for about a fiver.


----------



## PetsAre4Life (Dec 11, 2012)

you rat is VERY under weight!


----------



## Tomskrat (Aug 11, 2011)

> um, your hamster weighs more than 1 of my 8 month old rats





> you rat is VERY under weight!


maybe not under weight, but that is a very small rat.  My boys at 8 weeks weighed 240g-350g, my adult males weigh 500-700 grams. My sisters smallest female was 210g and she was tiny.


----------



## tinktinktinkerbell (Nov 15, 2008)

oh dear, my hamsters must be on steriods

we have had 2 successful litters as well as rescue hamsters and pet shop hamsters

only ever had 1 female less than 200g (she was close though @ 198g)

our biggest rat erm i mean hamster was lily, she was almost 300g! (about 296-298) she was home bred from snowflake and teddy who were both over 200g

another was about 260 at her biggest and several have been hovering at 240-250g

not only that but our males have been beasts, the biggest being 240-250g he was home bred from tinkerbell who was 260 at her biggest and shearer who was the smallest male weve had the smallest being 128-144g and this was a hyper only slept for about 3 hours a day and ran for the rest hamster, he was also our longest living hamster at 2 years 10 months, our biggest male hamster lived 2 years 8 months and the funny thing is he looked like a young hamster, there was nothing wrong with him he just suddenly died

this is lily and by the way the wheel shes in is a 30cm one, its much bigger than the trixie wheel she wouldnt be able to fit in a trixie wheel


----------



## CRL (Jan 3, 2012)

my rat is NOT underweight. he is a perfect weigh for his size. he was bred by a bad breeder and hasnt grown properly. 

i weighed Lorien the other day and he weighed 47g.


----------



## Hamster Fanatic (Oct 1, 2017)

nattymariax said:


> Just wondering because i weighed my Syrian last night and she weights just over 200 grams!! I looked up the average weight for a female syrian and it said 100 - 150 grams?! Not sure if this means i have an obese rodent on my hands  but she doesn't look overweight! She's a bit round around the bottom area and loves her food but definitely isn't overweight.
> 
> Those who have taken the time to put their hammys on the scales, what does yours weigh?


My male is 16 weeks and a Syrian but he weighs 83g?! Is this ok /normal??!


----------

